# Schwinn b9



## militarymonark (Aug 9, 2011)

Just picked this up today


----------



## robertc (Aug 9, 2011)

Another Schwinn saved from the horror of the scrap yard. Congratulations on your excellent find. A little work and you can be riding that jewel.


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 9, 2011)

the guy new what it was worth but he just never got around to finishing the project, he said it was his dads


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice find Patrick!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Aug 10, 2011)

Very cool! You find that close to TF?


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 16, 2011)

yah it was in filer, I would love to sweep that area of old bikes seems like there might be a butt load just hiding. Been working on the bike, I had to repair a joint that was cracked but it looks pretty good right now. worked out the rear fender best I could until at least i find another. Just this basic model is turning out to be some work. Those fenders are frustrating I think I'd rather have steel than stainless. Here it is as of late.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi patrick,
what did you do with that crank sprocket? That is a very rare deluxe sprocket with one inch pitch?
Also did you look at the crank date and serial number?
Anxious to know!
Wes


----------



## chitown (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice grab Patrick, even the Fender Doctor won't operate on those raingutters. Definitely not easy to work on.

Wes, I believe I may have a B series 30's unknown exact year but I posted the serial # if you want to check it out for your Schwinn serial # project.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?17644-ID-crusty-motobike-frame


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi guys,
based on the data compiled so far, N1510 shown so far is a 1936 frame. Most likely a motorbike!
Check the date on the crank to confirm.
Wes pinchot
fender doctor


----------

